# Goon V1.5



## Keyaam (4/6/17)

Lets start discussing the V1.5! Its early days but I can already say its a winner.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/6/17)

Keyaam said:


> Lets start discussing the V1.5! Its early days but I can already say its a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No fair. Where did that come from?

The rest of us are still waiting  

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Amir (4/6/17)

Keyaam said:


> Lets start discussing the V1.5! Its early days but I can already say its a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One thing is certain so far... she's a looker for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

